# Wordpress Super Cache Plugin - XSS Vulnerability



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 9, 2015)

Just got this email from NCCIC.



> NCCIC / US-CERT
> 
> National Cyber Awareness System:
> 
> ...


WP Super Cache is one of the more popular Wordpress plugins, so definitely worth noting and updating.


----------

